# 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: PCGH-Produkte zum Jubiläum als Prämie



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: PCGH-Produkte zum Jubiläum als Prämie*

					Inzwischen gibt es eine breite Auswahl an PCGH-Produkten. Viele davon können Sie jetzt als Abo-Prämie abstauben. Falls Sie also auf der Suche nach einem Gehäuse, Netzteil, Speicher oder CPU-Kühler sind, sollten Sie unbedingt einen Blick auf die nachfolgenden Angebote werfen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: PCGH-Produkte zum Jubiläum als Prämie*


----------



## bofferbrauer (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: PCGH-Produkte zum Jubiläum als Prämie*

Na wenn da noch ein Produkte hinzukommen und man die PCGH-PCs hinzurechnet, könntet ihr doch gleich glatt einen eigenen Shop eröffnen


----------



## Four2Seven (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: PCGH-Produkte zum Jubiläum als Prämie*

Der Artikel über 15 Jahre alte Hardware hat mir sehr gut gefallen, ich selbst hatte damals kurz vor Weihnachten 2000 einen neuen PC (Athlon 1GHz, Geforce 2, 256MB RAM und 2x 30GB IBM Festplatten) gekauft. Dazu die Voodoo² vom alten Rechner übernommen, was für ein tolles Gerät. Da musste man auch noch schauen, ob man überhaupt den Platz für einen 19" CRT am Schreibtisch hat.

Zu den neuen Grafikkartentests:
Ich finde, es ist mit den unterschiedlichen Boosts sehr schwer geworden, System halbwegs aussagekräftig zu vergleichen. Es ist nicht so einfach, den 2600K mit 4,2 GHz und die GTX780 (mit 1137 MHz Boost), klar mit diversen Benchmarks zu vergleichen. Ich selbst würde mich in der Gegend eines Stock-4770K mit einer GTX970 sehen.

Ups: grad gesehen, falscher Thread, sorry. Sollte dann doch zum Feedback für 11/2015


----------



## 100001 (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PC Games Hardware: PCGH-Produkte zum Jubiläum als Prämie*

Tja solange es nur ein 1 JahresAbo in AT gibt,
bringts nix.

Zahle beim "Abo @ Regionaler Verkaufstelle" mit 2 weiteren Mag. für PCGH alleine nur ca. 40 euro / Jahr


Der nächste Punkt wäre,
das die "Vergünstigungen" Teilweise sehr sehr lange "Unterwegs" sind


----------

